# Chaos Dwarf Update confirmed at Games Day Chicago



## swissdictator (Jun 20, 2009)

Link

 Link 2


----------



## Deimus (Jul 15, 2009)

Very Nice


----------



## Jester12 (Jun 18, 2009)

Is there enough people with a choas dwarf army to be excited by this? I glad they got their update finally but I want a new army.


----------



## Audun54 (Jul 24, 2009)

well in a way, it is a new army since it never had its own dedicated codex


----------



## col44mag (Mar 30, 2008)

Finally!!!!


----------



## Dar'kir (Jul 11, 2009)

sounds good to me, it might be what gets me back into fantasy.


----------



## swissdictator (Jun 20, 2009)

I've made two Chaos Dwarf armies, and in the year I've been playing them... the interest in them in the Midwestern USA (Iowa, Minnesota, Wisconsin, and Illinois) has been going up... 

Plus there's Chaos Dwarfs Online, which has a huge fan base...


I think it'd be great, plus a lot of players will be interested when they see the range of models... as I have heard a lot of people say they'd love to have a Chaos Dwarf army if it wasn't so hard to find figures (or convert).


----------



## jackd334 (May 25, 2009)

I was tinking about these the other day. Iv currently got WoC, an was going to add BoC, (cba with daemons) and was thinking how nice it would be to have mre than just 6 chaos dwarfs in my swelling chaos horde  I realy look orward to a whole new range of model xD Ill be emptying my wallet soon


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Apparently Chaos Dwarfs will be forge world models (I Hear things...)


----------



## Waffle (Aug 12, 2009)

Hmph, looks like i'll have to dust off my Dwarf army ready to defend against the treacherous villainy of the far north-east.

Can't wait


----------



## BloodAngelsfan (Jan 22, 2009)

Death to the Chaos Filth! Death to the Hippy Elves as well!!!!!


----------



## Waffle (Aug 12, 2009)

BloodAngelsfan said:


> Death to the Chaos Filth! Death to the Hippy Elves as well!!!!!


It's hard to say which are worse!


----------



## Sarcasm (Nov 23, 2008)

Yay! Chaos Stunties!

My wallet is going to take a beating....... AGAIN............


----------

